# "KBoards featured me" badges, for authors



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello, KBoards authors,

Here's some info on how you can use our KBoards blog, facebook page and twitter feeds to promote your work.

(Read more about our blog here) .

I want to use the blog posts, FB posts, and tweets to highlight our KB authors. So here is an offer:

1. Go to our facebook page, and "Like" it.

2. Follow us on twitter.

3. Sign up for our e-mail alerts (from the blog, right-side column).

4. We will periodically post KBoards Author Profiles to the blog. Send us an author profile (via email to [email protected]), with some original information about you and your works, and we'll use that material in our blog (subject to our editing and our family-friendly guidelines). We'd prefer that these be "article" format - i.e. write a few paragraphs of original content about some aspect of yourself and your interests. We're looking for "compelling", so don't make it just a list of the books you've written or are working on. Our readers will thank you for the effort you put into writing an interesting profile/article!

Once your Author Profile runs in our blog, you can promote it by Sharing it on Facebook, tweeting about it etc.

5. Optionally, sign up for one of our author ads (see the yellow box at the very bottom of this page), and you can use the "KBoards Featured Me" badges on your author website, Facebook posts, tweets, etc.

The first badge is 256x256, the second one is 128x128. The HTML code to place on your website is below.

















Large button:

```
<a href="http://blog.kboards.com"><img src="http://www.kboards.com/graphics/blog/kb-featured-me-button-v3-256x256.png"></a>
```
Small button:

```
<a href="http://blog.kboards.com"><img src="http://www.kboards.com/graphics/blog/kb-featured-me-button-v3-128x128.png"></a>
```
If you wish, you can change the URL in the code to the specific blog post link.

We hope you enjoy these new opportunities to connect with readers, and are looking forward to your feedback. Thanks for supporting us in this!

blog (http://www.kboards.blogspot.com)

facebook (https://www.facebook.com/kboards.com)

twitter (http://www.twitter.com/kboards1)


_Update: we've received a great response to this, and are booking free author profiles into October. We'll accept additional author profiles until Aug 31, and then close it for a while after that. 
_

_Update: we're not accepting author profiles at this time. Thanks for the great response to it! We may open it up again in the future. _


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Done the first two things!


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

Ditto


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

dalya said:


> Done the first two things!


Thank you, Dalya!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

TJHudson said:


> Ditto


And thank you! Y'all are fast!


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't have twitter yet, but I've liked you!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you, R M !!


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

On it.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

I've done the first two as well. Thanks, Harvey! I'm excited to participate.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Very cool. Liked and followed.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Done and Done!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Sweetapple said:


> On it.


Thank you, Sweetapple!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

cegesmith said:


> I've done the first two as well. Thanks, Harvey! I'm excited to participate.


Thank you! I've returned your follows and "like"s!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Dara England said:


> Very cool. Liked and followed.


Thank you, Dara!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

JanneCO said:


> Done and Done!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Done x 2. Great to participate. Will sort a Profile and send on.


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Facebook and twitter done!  Great idea!


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Good deal. I "liked" your page.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

facebook done!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Done.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Linda Acaster said:


> Done x 2. Great to participate. Will sort a Profile and send on.


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

JezStrider said:


> Facebook and twitter done! Great idea!


Many thanks, Jez!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jason L. McPherson said:


> Good deal. I "liked" your page.


Thanks, Jason!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

sarah bridgeton said:


> facebook done!


Thank you, Sarah!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Done.


Thanks, Mary!


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Totally done the first two.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

GWakeling said:


> Totally done the first two.


Thank you, Geoff!


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Great idea. I'm in!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

teashopgirl said:


> Great idea. I'm in!


Thank you, Laura! I've reciprocated.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We've just posted our first KindleBoards author profile, and it's a pretty good example of making a bio a compelling "article" rather than the standard author bio. You can see it at the link below!

http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/2012/08/author-profile-js-dunn-tracks-atlantic.html


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Did the first two - I'll send a profile your way soon. 

~Cate


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Done the first two.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

cate dean said:


> Did the first two - I'll send a profile your way soon.
> 
> ~Cate


Thank you! Looking forward to your profile, Cate!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Done the first two.


Thanks Andrew! Followed you back!


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Harvey said:


> Thanks, Jason!


Also sent you my profile. Thanks again, you rock.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

Very interesting. Out of curiosity, who will be running the blog and social media pages? It seems like it would be pretty time consuming to handle all of this stuff. Hopefully this isn't the result of an unstable job situation or will result in further taxation of the busy moderators.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

foreverjuly said:


> Very interesting. Out of curiosity, who will be running the blog and social media pages? It seems like it would be pretty time consuming to handle all of this stuff. Hopefully this isn't the result of an unstable job situation or will result in further taxation of the busy moderators.


Not to worry, Jason! We've taken on big projects before and pulled them off.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jason L. McPherson said:


> Also sent you my profile. Thanks again, you rock.


Got it - thanks, Jason! I'll post in here when we run it - scheduling it for Monday.


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

I've done the first two items, and I'll work on the profile.

Thanks, Harvey. You're the best!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> ...further taxation of the busy moderators.


Just to clarify, moderators are not taxed here. It's a tax-free zone.  

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

AnneMarie Novark said:


> I've done the first two items, and I'll work on the profile.
> 
> Thanks, Harvey. You're the best!!!


Thanks, AnneMarie!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

1) Done
2) Done
3) Done


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Valmore Daniels said:


> 1) Done
> 2) Done
> 3) Done


Thank you, Valmore!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Harvey said:


> We've just posted our first KindleBoards author profile, and it's a pretty good example of making a bio a compelling "article" rather than the standard author bio. You can see it at the link below!
> 
> http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/2012/08/author-profile-js-dunn-tracks-atlantic.html


I agree that is a great bio/profile.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

FB - done! (we are WingerBooks)
Twitter - done! (we are @WingerBooks)
Feed signup - done!
Author info - on our "to do" list.

Thanks, Harvey!

P.S. Your list of things to do is numbered 1, 2, 3, 3. See, we do pay attention.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

JanneCO said:


> I agree that is a great bio/profile.


Thanks, JanneCO. I thought so too - a bit of a different spin than most author bio's.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Wingpeople said:


> FB - done! (we are WingerBooks)
> Twitter - done! (we are @WingerBooks)
> Feed signup - done!
> Author info - on our "to do" list.
> ...


Thank you! And you are right - I corrected that numbering. Thanks for catching that!


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Liked and followed on Twitter. Will work on a profile next. Thank you Harvey. This board rocks!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you, Tiffany!


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

liked and followed.  will work on a profile.  Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

folly said:


> liked and followed. will work on a profile. Thanks for the opportunity!


You are welcome! And thank you. - Harvey


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Did the Facebook follow. Still deciding on Twitter; I don't use it very much, so it might not even have a purpose.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

BrianKittrell said:


> Did the Facebook follow. Still deciding on Twitter; I don't use it very much, so it might not even have a purpose.


Thank you, Brian!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I liked the page.  I'm not on Twitter, so I'll have to let that one pass.  And I'll see if I can punch up my bio... the one I've been using is pretty dull.    

Silly question though....  I have to use my personal page to Like the FB page.  Wish there was a way to link my author page to the Kindleboards FB page.  If there is, I haven't stumbled across it yet.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you Harvey.  Diid all 3 and send bio. Please don't like my Caddy Rowland facebook page as it is my personal one.  Instead, please like www.facebook.com/Gastien.Beauchamp.  That is my character/book fanpage.  Thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jena H said:


> I liked the page. I'm not on Twitter, so I'll have to let that one pass. And I'll see if I can punch up my bio... the one I've been using is pretty dull.
> 
> Silly question though.... I have to use my personal page to Like the FB page. Wish there was a way to link my author page to the Kindleboards FB page. If there is, I haven't stumbled across it yet.


Thanks, Jena! Yes, a FB "page" can't like another page; only a personal FB page can do that. (Likewise, I'm having to use my personal FB account to reciprocate on the likes.)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Caddy said:


> Thank you Harvey. Diid all 3 and send bio. Please don't like my Caddy Rowland facebook page as it is my personal one. Instead, please like www.facebook.com/Gastien.Beauchamp. That is my character/book fanpage. Thanks.


Done! Thanks, Caddy!


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

Harvey said:


> Thanks, Jena! Yes, a FB "page" can't like another page; only a personal FB page can do that. (Likewise, I'm having to use my personal FB account to reciprocate on the likes.)


I was able to like it through my page and not my personal account.

I followed on twitter too. 

Alas, I don't have an author profile at the moment. I don't have a published novel yet - I was planning to have my novel finished by the end of summer but all these crazy writers have kept me too busy!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Cheryl M. said:


> I was able to like it through my page and not my personal account.
> 
> I followed on twitter too.
> 
> Alas, I don't have an author profile at the moment. I don't have a published novel yet - I was planning to have my novel finished by the end of summer but all these crazy writers have kept me too busy!


Hmm, maybe there's something about page likes that I haven't discovered yet. Thanks for the "like" and the "follow", Cheryl. Good luck with your novel!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

We're all signed up for the first two!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

M.S. Verish said:


> We're all signed up for the first two!


Thank you both!


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

I signed up for everything!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

RM Prioleau said:


> I signed up for everything!


Much appreciated, RM!


----------



## Julie Morrigan (Jun 29, 2011)

'Liked' on FB, followed on Twitter, bookmarked the blog. Should be good fun - cheers!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

sibelhodge said:


> Done everything!


Thanks, Sibel!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Julie Morrigan said:


> 'Liked' on FB, followed on Twitter, bookmarked the blog. Should be good fun - cheers!


Thank you, Julie!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Harvey--

Looks good! I followed you as "Dana Taylor" and "Book Luvin' Babes." I made an even 100!

Dana T.


----------



## RenataSuerth (May 6, 2012)

I'm on it.
Thanks for doing this.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Harvey--
> 
> Looks good! I followed you as "Dana Taylor" and "Book Luvin' Babes." I made an even 100!
> 
> Dana T.


Thank you, Dana! I followed you back.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

RenataSuerth said:


> I'm on it.
> Thanks for doing this.


You are welcome - thank you, Renata!


----------



## Romi (Apr 4, 2011)

I've done the first two things as well, will send a profile in the next day or two, thanks for this Harvey!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

You crazy kids, gettin' on Facebook.

Done and done.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Oooh, yay!  Liked you on FB, followed you on Twitter, and signed up for an e-mail subscription to the blog.  Will send an author profile your way.  I love the KB team.  You guys are amazing!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Romi said:


> I've done the first two things as well, will send a profile in the next day or two, thanks for this Harvey!


Thanks, Romi, looking forward to it!


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Cool! I followed and liked you.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

TexasGirl said:


> You crazy kids, gettin' on Facebook.
> 
> Done and done.


 Thanks, Deanna!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> Oooh, yay! Liked you on FB, followed you on Twitter, and signed up for an e-mail subscription to the blog. Will send an author profile your way. I love the KB team. You guys are amazing!


Thanks so much, Nicole!


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Me, too! 

Liked you on FB, followed on twitter, and followed the blog.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

T.K. Richardson said:


> Me, too!
> 
> Liked you on FB, followed on twitter, and followed the blog.


Thank you, T.K.! I returned your follow.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I've had a few PMs about this:

We plan to post the author profiles in our blog on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Saturdays. Thanks for submitting them! We're pleased to do this for free for our KindleBoards authors.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Followed and liked. I'll add it to my blog roll on my own blog as well.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Liked on Facebook, and am following on Twitter and via the blog.

I'll have to think about that profile...


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

I've liked you on Facebook and followed on twitter.

I do have one question that I haven't seen asked. Will you be accepting writing / indie publishing / marketing blog posts from the members to post on the blog or is it strictly self-contained?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

JRTomlin said:


> Followed and liked. I'll add it to my blog roll on my own blog as well.


Wonderful! Thanks, Jeanne!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

ChristinePope said:


> Liked on Facebook, and am following on Twitter and via the blog.
> 
> I'll have to think about that profile...


I'd love to see your profile on the blog, Christine! Thanks for liking and following.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

A.R. Williams said:


> I've liked you on Facebook and followed on twitter.
> 
> I do have one question that I haven't seen asked. Will you be accepting writing / indie publishing / marketing blog posts from the members to post on the blog or is it strictly self-contained?


Right now it's self-contained, but we'll see how it evolves.

Some of the author profiles that have been submitted are in article-format, and I think that is quite effective to draw readers in.


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

Harvey said:


> Hmm, maybe there's something about page likes that I haven't discovered yet. Thanks for the "like" and the "follow", Cheryl. Good luck with your novel!


When I'm on my page I make sure I click the dropdown in the upper right hand corner and use fb as "MissyFillion" my author page as opposed to my personal page. It lets me like other pages as I did kb's page last night.


----------



## JackWrites (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks, Harvey. Liked, followed and signed up for email subscription. Look forward to following the blog.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

folly said:


> When I'm on my page I make sure I click the dropdown in the upper right hand corner and use fb as "MissyFillion" my author page as opposed to my personal page. It lets me like other pages as I did kb's page last night.


That makes sense - thank you!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

JackWrites said:


> Thanks, Harvey. Liked, followed and signed up for email subscription. Look forward to following the blog.


Thank you, Jack!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Way kewl! I've liked, followed, subscribed and sent an author profile. *s*


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Amyshojai said:


> Way kewl! I've liked, followed, subscribed and sent an author profile. *s*


Thanks, Amy! I received the author profile and we'll be running that in the blog on August 22. Thanks for the likes and follows!


----------



## LovelynBettison (Aug 12, 2012)

Facebook done and Twitter done.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

lovelynb said:


> Facebook done and Twitter done.


Thank you!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Done, done and done. Profile incoming. Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

Liked, followed and added blog to my RSS reader


----------



## 90daysnovel (Apr 30, 2012)

Liked, tweeted our followers and shared the links around on various facebook & goodreads groups.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

kcmay said:


> Done, done and done. Profile incoming. Thanks, Harvey!


Great! Would love to do a K.C. May profile in the blog. Thank you!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I liked it on Facebook as myself (my private profile) and as my author page & publisher page.  However, it didn't seem to increase the like number on the KB page when I liked it as one of my pages (by selecting 'Use Facebook As...) from the dropdown) rather than as myself.  Presumably this is to prevent people from abusing the system.

Don't worry about liking back.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jeroen Steenbeeke said:


> Liked, followed and added blog to my RSS reader


Thank you, Jeroen!


----------



## Dave Adams (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm in...Facebook "like" done.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Very cool.  Consider yourself "liked" and "followed."  And I'll send an author profile to the blog.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

90daysnovel said:


> Liked, tweeted our followers and shared the links around on various facebook & goodreads groups.


Thanks for doing that, 90days!


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Love! Easy to do.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Liked and followed on FB and Twitter. BTW, I was able to use my FB author page to do so, but I've sure had trouble in other instances using it instead of my personal page to like another page. The mysteries of FB...

Profile to come.

Thanks Harvey for all you do for all of us.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Harvey said:


> Hello, KindleBoards authors,
> 
> I'm excited to announce the launch of our KindleBoards blog, facebook page and twitter feeds.
> 
> ...


I did all of these things including sending you an email so you could do a profile on me. Thanks


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Zelah Meyer said:


> I liked it on Facebook as myself (my private profile) and as my author page & publisher page. However, it didn't seem to increase the like number on the KB page when I liked it as one of my pages (by selecting 'Use Facebook As...) from the dropdown) rather than as myself. Presumably this is to prevent people from abusing the system.
> 
> Don't worry about liking back.


Ah, interesting. That would make sense. Thanks for "liking" our FB page, Zelah!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Dave Adams said:


> I'm in...Facebook "like" done.


Thank you, Dave!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

balaspa said:


> Very cool. Consider yourself "liked" and "followed." And I'll send an author profile to the blog.


Thank you, Bryan! We will feature your author profile in our blog on September 5th!


----------



## eamonmoroney (Jul 19, 2012)

Great idea....I'm in...followed on twitter and "liked" on FB.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

EGranfors said:


> Love! Easy to do.


Thank you!



ToniD said:


> Liked and followed on FB and Twitter. BTW, I was able to use my FB author page to do so, but I've sure had trouble in other instances using it instead of my personal page to like another page. The mysteries of FB...
> 
> Profile to come.
> 
> Thanks Harvey for all you do for all of us.


You are welcome, and thank you very much, Toni.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

Liked and followed on both twitter and Facebook!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Beatriz said:


> I did all of these things including sending you an email so you could do a profile on me. Thanks


Thank you! Your author profile will be featured in our blog on September 10th!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

Tweeted, and now following the blog.


----------



## RobertLCollins (Feb 1, 2011)

Done all three. I'm glad you're doing this!


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

It's awesome that you're moving into other social media!  

I've liked, followed and signed up for the blog.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

eamonmoroney said:


> Great idea....I'm in...followed on twitter and "liked" on FB.


Thank you, sir!



Katie Salidas said:


> Liked and followed on both twitter and Facebook!


Thanks, Katie!

I appreciate all the support from our authors and our readers!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm signed in to the Kindle and the Facebook and the blog.

Now I've got to get off my butt and contact you folks!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

VH Folland said:


> Tweeted, and now following the blog.


Many thanks!



RobertLCollins said:


> Done all three. I'm glad you're doing this!


Great! Thank you, Robert!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

shel said:


> It's awesome that you're moving into other social media!
> 
> I've liked, followed and signed up for the blog.


Thank you, Shel!

And thanks to you all for sending in your article-style author profiles!


----------



## Dave Adams (Apr 25, 2012)

Just sent an author profile for the blog. Hope you like it!


----------



## Jacqueline T Lynch (Dec 29, 2010)

Two out of three so far.  Thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm signed in to the Kindle and the Facebook and the blog.
> 
> Now I've got to get off my butt and contact you folks!


Thanks Steve!

FYI our free author profiles are currently scheduled through mid- September. First come, first served!


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

Okay. Did all three.


----------



## NickThacker (Aug 7, 2012)

Great idea! I'm in!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Dave Adams said:


> Just sent an author profile for the blog. Hope you like it!


Looks good, Dave - thank you! It'll run on September 17th in our blog!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jacqueline T Lynch said:


> Two out of three so far. Thanks.


Thank you, Jacqueline!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Harvey,

Love what you're doing here!  The blog is especially attractive and informative.

I liked you on FB (using my personal page), followed you on Twitter, and signed up for the blog email.

Will send an author profile tomorrow


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

melissalwebb said:


> Okay. Did all three.


Thank you!



NickThacker said:


> Great idea! I'm in!


Thanks, Nick!

Check out today's blog for an author profile from Daniel Arenson!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

KathyCarmichael said:


> Hi Harvey,
> 
> Love what you're doing here! The blog is especially attractive and informative.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kathy! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, just wanted to say I'm enjoyig the author profiles...learning a lot about y'all!

Betsy


----------



## Starfire (Jun 25, 2012)

I've done the first three, and liked your Facebook page with both my personal account and my author account. (The author account is https://www.facebook.com/C.A.Starfire.)

I'll work on a profile this week.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Starfire said:


> I've done the first three, and liked your Facebook page with both my personal account and my author account. (The author account is https://www.facebook.com/C.A.Starfire.)
> 
> I'll work on a profile this week.


Thanks, Starfire - looking forward to running your profile in the blog!


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi, Harvey. Done and done and done! 

QUestion: (Hopefully not a repeat.. I've havent read through the feed yet).. what do you mean by "original" material about ourselves?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, Libby! I'd prefer that the profiles have some content different than your standard Amazon bio. So if possible, add some personal background, or make it an article based on something related to you or your work. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Just sent you something. Thanks so much for this opportunity! And much success with the blog!


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Done


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Got the first three and am now working on the author profile. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2012)

I've got the first two, the blog and the facebook page liked... The like is from my book's page, "The Boomerang Effect" ... will work on the author bio!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Harvey said:


> Hello, KindleBoards authors,
> 
> I'm excited to announce the launch of our KindleBoards blog, facebook page and twitter feeds.
> 
> ...


Our latest author profile is for Stuart Jaffe, scheduled for Sep 22. Thanks for sending in your author profile, Stuart!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

libbyfh said:


> Just sent you something. Thanks so much for this opportunity! And much success with the blog!


Thank you, Libby! (Interesting story you sent!!) We will run your author profile in our blog on September 24th. -Harvey


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Done. Now I just need to generate a semi-interesting profile.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Great idea, Harvey. I subscribed to the blog, added you on twitter [tao of violence] and facebook [katla.sieltjes]. I'll send you an author bio ASAP.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Done. Done. And...done. Working on the author bio/profile! Thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

RuthNestvold said:


> Got the first three and am now working on the author profile. Thanks for the opportunity!





sarahdalton said:


> Done





Lindy said:


> I've got the first two, the blog and the facebook page liked... The like is from my book's page, "The Boomerang Effect" ... will work on the author bio!





jabeard said:


> Done. Now I just need to generate a semi-interesting profile.





AmsterdamAssassin said:


> Great idea, Harvey. I subscribed to the blog, added you on twitter [tao of violence] and facebook [katla.sieltjes]. I'll send you an author bio ASAP.





Saul Tanpepper said:


> Done. Done. And...done. Working on the author bio/profile! Thanks.


Thank you all! Looking forward to posting your author bio's in our blog. Got some interesting ones coming up!


----------



## RosalieJamesWrites (Aug 18, 2012)

This is great. I'm on it!


----------



## sprtsnck (Aug 13, 2012)

Done!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

RosalieJamesWrites said:


> This is great. I'm on it!





sprtsnck said:


> Done!


Thanks very much!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm really enjoying reading the author profiles so far...

Betsy


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

...and finally sent in the author bio last night to round out the list of "Dones." Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Wingpeople said:


> ...and finally sent in the author bio last night to round out the list of "Dones." Thanks!


Thanks, Wingers! I got your profile - very entertaining! - and we'll be running it in the blog on Sep 29!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Authors: once your Author Profile runs in our blog, you can promote it by Sharing it on Facebook, tweeting about it etc.

You can also use one of the badges below to post to your website. The first one is 256x256, the second one is 128x128. The HTML code to place on your website is below.


















```
<a href="http://www.kboards.blogspot.com"><img src="http://www.kboards.com/graphics/blog/kb-featured-me-button-v3-256x256.png"></a>
```


```
<a href="http://www.kboards.blogspot.com"><img src="http://www.kboards.com/graphics/blog/kb-featured-me-button-v3-128x128.png"></a>
```


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Harvey, I DM'd you my profile, but not an author photo. Do you need one or is my profile avatar sufficient or would you prefer something else? I write across multiple genres and don't have a photo for my Tanpepper persona.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Harvey, I DM'd you my profile, but not an author photo. Do you need one or is my profile avatar sufficient or would you prefer something else? I write across multiple genres and don't have a photo for my Tanpepper persona.


We'll need a graphic of some kind - we can use the Game Land book cover if you wish. Thanks, Saul.


----------



## RJPalmer (Aug 28, 2010)

Done everything except the last one, working on it now. Thanks

Also will have my DH post about this on his blog http://freebookreviews.blogspot.com


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks all! We've received quite a few author profiles, and are booked with them out through October. 

We'll continue to accept your author profiles through Aug 31, and then close this opportunity for a while. Most likely we'll open it up at a later date, once we get through the first round of profiles submitted. 

Thanks for your participation!


----------



## kdarden (Aug 23, 2012)

"Liked" the page, but apparently a Page can't Like a Page (although I seem to remember having done it in the past). If you give me a reciprocal Like, please make it https://www.facebook.com/pages/Katie-Darden/116822180955 and not my personal page at facebook.com/katiedarden.

thanks! Looking forward to the forum.


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

I have signed up to Twitter and Facebook


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey, here's some coolness:

http://www.jackwrites.com

Jack Thompson sent us his author profile, then took advantage of our badges and added one to his site - that links directly to his author profile in our blog!

See how it looks on Jack's author website.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I did everything but forgot the profile, argh! I just sent it in (whew!).


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, L.K.! I did receive it and you'll receive an email shortly confirming the date we'll run your author profile in our blog!

http://www.kboards.blogspot.com


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you, Harvey.


----------



## Shiromi (Jul 5, 2011)

Just gone ahead and done the first two, and am working on a profile now!


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Clicked "Like" on Facebook. There'll be an email with an author profile within the next 24 hours.

Thanks for this!


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Harvey,

I mailed my profile/author bio yesterday to the admin email account - I hope it's good enough to be featured in the blog.

Cheers,
Martyn V. Halm


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Today's free Author Profile in our blog has resulted in (so far) over 200 downloads of McNally and Pitman's "Hunted"!

http://www.kboards.blogspot.com


----------



## Holeleecow (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Harvey!

I clicked "like" & followed on Twitter & sent out a bio a couple nights ago [on time] and haven't heard a peep. How does one know their actions/content were [well] received? Also, if the profile/bio isn't as good as the others, are we told this and do we have the opportunity to touch them up before our post?

Today's profile was wonderful! It makes sense that there were over 200 downloads (so far). Because this whole thing is brand new to me, I fear I fell a bit short. [I'm a quick learner though!]

Thanks for your help in advance!

Kind regards, Pam.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Holeleecow said:


> Hi Harvey!
> 
> I clicked "like" & followed on Twitter & sent out a bio a couple nights ago [on time] and haven't heard a peep. How does one know their actions/content were [well] received? Also, if the profile/bio isn't as good as the others, are we told this and do we have the opportunity to touch them up before our post?
> 
> ...


Not to worry - we're still getting caught up on the author bios that were submitted before the Aug 31 deadline. You'll receive a confirmation email, indicating the date we'll run your profile.

And yes, we have sent back a few author profiles asking for them to be fleshed out or to add details. But most have been pretty inventive, or give some interesting angle that will be of interest to our readers.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Harvey said:


> You'll receive a confirmation email, indicating the date we'll run your profile.


In that case, I won't spam your mailbox...


----------



## rachael (Aug 25, 2012)

Harvey--I don't know where to thank you for the fabulous blogpost feature for my free book promotion today. None of the big blogs picked me up so all those yummy downloads (I've almost cracked the top 100--107 as of typing) must be down to you!!! Thank you so so much!!

I liked the facebook post, I don't twitter and I'm so new to blogging I squeak. I need my (lazy) admin guy to put anything on my website for me 'cos I don't know how. I'd like to put one of those cool kindleboards featured me buttons on my blog--but don't know how. Where do I put it? It's a wordpress.org blog, ok, it's http://blog.rachaelpreston.com/. I copied and pasted the code into a new post, but that didn't work--it just looked like a bunch of code. Do I put it in a sidebar? Speak baby-talk to me, I'm so useless at this (and much more frightened of the technical aspect of my blog than I am of the writing).

Btw, did anyone ever tell you you look like a young Bruce Willis?


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

rachael said:


> I'd like to put one of those cool kindleboards featured me buttons on my blog--but don't know how. Where do I put it? It's a wordpress.org blog, ok, it's http://blog.rachaelpreston.com/. I copied and pasted the code into a new post, but that didn't work--it just looked like a bunch of code. Do I put it in a sidebar?


Rachel,
You can put it into a post or sidebar or wherever you like. The important "trick" is to change from the "Visual" tab to the "HTML" tab before pasting the code, since the code is in HTML format. Look for the tabs at the upper right of the large box where you are entering stuff to be posted.

I hope that helped!


----------



## rachael (Aug 25, 2012)

> Rachel,
> You can put it into a post or sidebar or wherever you like. The important "trick" is to change from the "Visual" tab to the "HTML" tab before pasting the code, since the code is in HTML format. Look for the tabs at the upper right of the large box where you are entering stuff to be posted.
> 
> I hope that helped!


Thanks Wingpeople!!

I actually managed, through clicking and dragging things I don't understand, to get the badge to post on my home page. But I will file your valuable info away for future reference.

thanks again!


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Harvey said:


> If we have featured you in a blog post, or on our Facebook page, you can also use one of the badges below to post to your website. The first one is 256x256, the second one is 128x128. The HTML code to place on your website is below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Harvey,

I'd like to post the author profile you posted on the Kindleboards blog today in a button, but can you help me with making the link so the button goes straight to my author profile blog post? What part of the code should be changed?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

rachael said:


> Harvey--I don't know where to thank you for the fabulous blogpost feature for my free book promotion today. None of the big blogs picked me up so all those yummy downloads (I've almost cracked the top 100--107 as of typing) must be down to you!!! Thank you so so much!!
> 
> I liked the facebook post, I don't twitter and I'm so new to blogging I squeak. I need my (lazy) admin guy to put anything on my website for me 'cos I don't know how. I'd like to put one of those cool kindleboards featured me buttons on my blog--but don't know how. Where do I put it? It's a wordpress.org blog, ok, it's http://blog.rachaelpreston.com/. I copied and pasted the code into a new post, but that didn't work--it just looked like a bunch of code. Do I put it in a sidebar? Speak baby-talk to me, I'm so useless at this (and much more frightened of the technical aspect of my blog than I am of the writing).
> 
> Btw, did anyone ever tell you you look like a young Bruce Willis?


Glad you got it figured out!

...and, unfortunately, I'm at the age where I do get occasional comparisons to Bruce Willis. To Brad Pitt, not so much any more.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> Hi Harvey,
> 
> I'd like to post the author profile you posted on the Kindleboards blog today in a button, but can you help me with making the link so the button goes straight to my author profile blog post? What part of the code should be changed?


Yes, just replace the URL with the one specific to your blog post. Here's the code:

Large button:


```
<a href="http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/2012/11/author-profile-martyn-v-halm.html"><img src="http://www.kboards.com/graphics/blog/kb-featured-me-button-v3-256x256.png"></a>
```
Small button:


```
<a href="http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/2012/11/author-profile-martyn-v-halm.html"><img src="http://www.kboards.com/graphics/blog/kb-featured-me-button-v3-128x128.png"></a>
```


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Harvey said:


> Yes, just replace the URL with the one specific to your blog post. Here's the code:
> 
> Large button:
> 
> ...


Great, Harvey, thanks for your help.


----------



## lynkay (Feb 9, 2013)

Liked and followed


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Liked, followed and author profile submitted.


----------



## JMMartin (Mar 17, 2013)

Liked on FB by my company, NineWorlds Media. Followed on Twitter by me.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks, Harvey - just noticed the badges!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ You are welcome! They're one of the many hidden little treats in our "Essential Tips for Authors"... easily overlooked, but stickied at the top of the Writer's Cafe board.


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

I...I followed Kboards on Twitter months ago and you...you never followed me back.  

I'll grab one of these badges for my blog once my book is featured!

Thanks for everything, Harvey.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ah, sorry. I do get behind on those. What's your twitter handle?


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

Harvey said:


> Ah, sorry. I do get behind on those. What's your twitter handle?


@NadineDucca


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

nadinucca said:


> @NadineDucca


Followed!


----------



## Emma Clark Lam (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello,

I have done everything you suggested above (liked Kboards Facebook page, followed on Twitter and signed up for the blog). When you get time to like me back on Facebook, please could you like my book page (rather than my personal page):

https://www.facebook.com/ASisterForMargot

Thank you so much!

Emma.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you! Done!


----------



## Mahree Moyle (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you, Harvey! Looked good. Maybe we can do this again sometime.

Mahree Moyle


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

You're welcome, Mahree - and thank you!


----------



## blakebooks (Mar 10, 2012)

I wonder why I keep getting a broken thumb that says the facebook page is not available? Anyhow, followed you on twitter.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

blakebooks said:


> I wonder why I keep getting a broken thumb that says the facebook page is not available? Anyhow, followed you on twitter.


Oops, sorry Russell. We moved to a new FB page, and I've been derelict in updating the links in the thread. They're updated now, and here's the FB page:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/KBoardscom/260219347448387


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

One and two complete.


----------



## srichford (Oct 2, 2013)

Liked, followed, subscribed and email sent! Thanks so much for all you are doing to support all of us! 

Happy Writing everyone!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I followed and liked and never received the same back.

facebook: https://www.facebook.com/michael.buckley.501151

twitter: https://twitter.com/mikga45

Thanks


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey Harvey!

I have liked your Facebook, Followed you on Twitter, subscribed to your email and just shot you an email with an author profile.

Thanks for anything you can do on it, and I would appreciate a follow back on my twitter an a like on my author page on facebook! Links down below.

Thanks for anything you can do.

Paul

https://www.facebook.com/paul.b.kohler.author

https://twitter.com/PaulBKohler


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

srichford said:


> Liked, followed, subscribed and email sent! Thanks so much for all you are doing to support all of us!
> 
> Happy Writing everyone!





Michael Buckley said:


> I followed and liked and never received the same back.
> 
> facebook: https://www.facebook.com/michael.buckley.501151
> 
> ...





Paul Kohler said:


> Hey Harvey!
> 
> I have liked your Facebook, Followed you on Twitter, subscribed to your email and just shot you an email with an author profile.
> 
> ...


Thanks all! Facebook no longer allows "fan" pages like ours to "Like" other pages, so we're not able to reciprocate the Likes. I updated the original post a couple of months ago to reflect that. Sorry! And thank you for Liking our page!


----------



## Stephanie Small (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for this. Learning so much. I think I might like it here.


----------



## Kristopia (Dec 13, 2013)

Liked, Followed (by me, @Kristopia), and subscribed.


----------



## cmichaellorion (Jul 24, 2014)

Any idea when you'll be accepting new author profiles?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

cmichaellorion said:


> Any idea when you'll be accepting new author profiles?


Thank you for asking! Not for a while... as we are getting a lot of demand for our promotional features on our blog. But you can use the badges if you go though a KB promo. Not free... but they start at $15.


----------



## rebellexis (Nov 4, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Rebel-Lexis-Rings-Polaris-Book-ebook/dp/B014X9QHXM/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1441424504&sr=1-1&keywords=rebel+lexis All up here! Thanks!


----------

